# My dog peed and a little blood came out at the end...



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Obviously I am taking her in to the vet but I am going to wait until tomorrow since it is below zero outside right now. 

I'm so upset. She is only 5. I hope it is just something simple like a uti.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

most likely a UTI as you said. Did she had anything out of the ordinary to eat the last 48 hours? Good luck at the vet. Best wishes & please let us know what it is.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Nothing out of the ordinary at all. I know I'm probably going to be asked for a urine sample if I don't want her catheterized. (Which I don't.) So that'll be fun. 

For today I put a little bit of apple cider vinegar in her water which is harmless but might help her start to fight it if that is what it really is. I also let her munch on some fresh cranberries I had on hand. Not too many. I know neither of those are a cure but I know cranberries for some reason always helped me heal faster when I've had utis in the past. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Good luck collecting the pee, lol. I hope it goes well and that she is back to healthy in no time what breed is she?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Gribouilli said:


> Good luck collecting the pee, lol. I hope it goes well and that she is back to healthy in no time what breed is she?


She is a Pug/Cavalier King Charles mix. SUPER great mixed breed.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Aww such a sweet face. I like mixed breed, from experience they tend to live longer and have better health. Never had a dog of my own though, but used to play with my aunt's and grandma dogs a lot! I wish I could get dogs, but living in the city in a condo- need a yard lol.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

You wouldn't need a yard for Lucy other than to potty in. She is so strange about the outside world. She has very specific rules. 

She will walk on dry grass. She will NOT walk on wet grass. She will, however, walk in mud. She will NOT walk in leaves if they are dry but she will walk on them if they are wet. If there is snow on the ground, she will walk on the snow but not on anything that is clear of the snow like a shoveled walkway or patch of grass where the snow melted.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Grotesque said:


> You wouldn't need a yard for Lucy other than to potty in. She is so strange about the outside world. She has very specific rules. She will walk on dry grass. She will NOT walk on wet grass. She will, however, walk in mud. She will NOT walk in leaves if they are dry but she will walk on them if they are wet. If there is snow on the ground, she will walk on the snow but not on anything that is clear of the snow like a shoveled walkway or patch of grass where the snow melted.


😂 That's funny. I love pets with funny personality and bizarre antics!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Just want to add that I agree with you on the mixed breed thing. I did get her from a breeder who really likes this mix. She was actually very cheap. She only cost enough to ship and to cover her vaccinations that she had before I got her. So this breeder wasn't making money off mutts. She was only $250 and was shipped to me in a crate that I STILL have. 

I never really got the whole "designer dog" hate. I think a mixed breed dog bred properly is better than someone who just mates two Pugs for cash. All our purebred dogs were achieved by mixing other breeds. 

Still, this was before I realized how important rescuing is so I will be getting all future dogs from the humane society. 

Just wanted to add that before someone chimes in on my "Pugalier".


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

It's probably just a UTI (hopefully). I've worked at dog boarding/daycare places in the past, and it's pretty common. Does she pee frequently and will sometimes only dribble? I've seen pee that's just barely tinted and we let the owners know and they usually will take them to the vet to get checked out. Then there's dogs who seem to struggle and be in pain and just squat and dribble a tiny bit, but it hurts and they stop, but they have to go, so they keep trying and they're constantly squating and dribbling pee. Sometimes there's bright red blood, I've also seen blood clots and stones get passed. If she's still peeing normally and you've just seen a littl blood, it probably isn't too advanced yet, it's probably a UTI, but let us know what the vet says! They'll probably do the ladel catch to get a urine sample, or will ask you to do it. I hope she's ok!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I haven't noticed pain. She had an accident on the hardwood floor which I thought was odd because she didn't ask to go out and it wasn't too long since she was last outside for a potty. 

I didn't think too much about it. I just cleaned it up. That is unlike her so I figured it was just an accident. The puddle didn't have blood in it but I noticed a couple blood drops about 6 inches away from it. 

After about 2 hours, she asked to go so I took her outside to the snow. She peed and I paid close attention. No blood. Then as she was finishing up (as in the flow of urine was done), I saw a little dribble of blood. 

I didn't want to take her in today because it was below zero temps, no heat in the car, and the vet is almost an hour away. No thanks. Tomorrow it should be nicer.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Luckily I didn't need a urine sample. The vet did an ultrasound to check for possible tumors and whatnot and decided to just treat for UTI. She should be all better in a couple weeks.


----------

